# Why don't doctors get sick every day?



## Serenitylala (May 13, 2014)

conscius said:


> Are you a doctor or possibly a medical student?
> 
> You mind telling me how exactly you keep yourself healthy and prevent spread of infection?
> 
> ...


Fully licensed internal medicine physician.

Lol. It's true as a medical student we wore t-shirts that said: "getting no sleep or exercise, consuming copious amounts of sugar, caffeine, and top ramen to be a better health care professional for you."

In residency, it's trust you don't get sleep, but now a days they force you to be part of an exercise program.

Many of my colleagues are real marathon runners... I mean serious ones. Most will spend more than an hour a day working out. 

Eating right is huge for us.

Keeping one's hands clean and keeping body substance isolation techniques is top priority.

So yeah, medical school is not the most healthy time, but after that... Well we younger doctors work hard at being healthy.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Serenitylala said:


> Fully licensed internal medicine physician.
> 
> Lol. It's true as a medical student we wore t-shirts that said: "getting no sleep or exercise, consuming copious amounts of sugar, caffeine, and top ramen to be a better health care professional for you."
> 
> ...


Thank you for the answer. Congrats for making it. Gives hope to all us, the NFP types.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Because of hygiene.


----------

